# whats this doing here



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

spotted next to audi HQ


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Testing for E-tron.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

jsausley said:


> Testing for E-tron.


why do you need S3 to test E-tron?


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

This pisses me off!!!! 

The hatch looks so much better than the sedan. The sedan is a good looking car no doubt but it just blends in with a sea of other similar looking cars imo.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

The badge looks like "e3" lol but yeah S3 quad pipes and 19" wheels. What plate is that?


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

lilmira said:


> The badge looks like "e3" lol but yeah S3 quad pipes and 19" wheels. What plate is that?


Michigan manufacturer plates


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

If it were a sportback, I'd wonder. Since it's a hatchback, I think it's entirely meaningless re: future possibilities for the North American market.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

lilmira said:


> The badge looks like "e3" lol but yeah S3 quad pipes and 19" wheels. What plate is that?


i have higher res, it definately says S3

i dont like 2 door though, 4 door hatch is best


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

It's around where I live, it's a Euro spec S3 at corporate in Herndon, VA. It's been here for around 6 months. Employees get to tool around in it, and I know some of them and am extremely jealous. 

They bring over a lot of Euro ones quite often and you see them blasting around the area. They had an RS4 Avant over here last summer and took it to Cars & Coffee, and a bright green mk6 GTD around the same time. Lindsay VW in Sterling, VA does all the service on the corporate VWs, so there's always Tourans and Euro spec VW's being serviced there. The ABT A6 TDI that was at SEMA is around the area too, my friend who's a tech at Audi Chantilly serviced it not too long ago.

Basically, don't get your hopes up. It's typical to see Euro models around the area with manufacturer plates.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

I like how much more squat and sporty the hatch looks compared to the sedan, this is just personal opinion of course. Either way we probably won't be getting it so we can only dream.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Im gonna be honest. I thought those were pics of a Q3 at first glance.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

^ nice..

Got the wife's Tiguan serviced today and decided to stroll on over to the neighboring Audi dealership. I apologize for the sloppy pics, but quite honestly I don't know German dealership policies when it comes to taking pictures of their vehicles on the lot so I snapped them in a rush, plus I was dragging two kids along as well. Next time I will ask permission and take some better ones. 

Inside the building were nothing but RS models, including the RSQ3 which I couldn't snap a photo of. The beauty of living abroad.


A3 Saloon


A3 Saloon ***Manual***


RS6 The Forbidden Fruit ** would love to have this car*


S3 SB 


S3 SB Dash


S3 SB Seats


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

ChrisFu said:


> Im gonna be honest. I thought those were pics of a Q3 at first glance.



So did I. I had to do a double and then triple take when people said the sport back was so much better looking than the sedan. It's likely if I had the choice between a hatchback and a sedan I'd probably choose the sedan. I've owned many more hatchbacks in my life than sedans, so it may just be looking for something slightly different.


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

ChrisFu said:


> Im gonna be honest. I thought those were pics of a Q3 at first glance.


Thought the same thing but then noticed only 3 doors. Definetly Audi USA checking out the European cars.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Some shots of the car that started the thread parked at VW HQ











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Dat Estoril Blue Crystal


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Dat Estoril Blue Crystal


Looks hot!

All that car needs to make it perfect? Two more doors.


----------



## Golf R (May 24, 2012)

davewg said:


> Looks hot!
> 
> All that car needs to make it perfect? Two more doors.


Nah, 2 dr looks perfect. This would be the first time in a long time that I would buy a 2-door if this came over here.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

i don't get why we haven't gotten more photos from owners in europe yet. i want to see a nice gallery of sepang blue.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Golf R said:


> Nah, 2 dr looks perfect. This would be the first time in a long time that I would buy a 2-door if this came over here.


No argument on the looks. I just need a four door car. Two doors won't work for family/lifestyle. It's just a functional thing; my two door days started and ended with my '92 Corrado.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

davewg said:


> No argument on the looks. I just need a four door car. Two doors won't work for family/lifestyle. It's just a functional thing; my two door days started and ended with my '92 Corrado.


<3 Corrado. Also </3 Corrado lol.

I think some cars look better with 4 doors. The MK6 GTI in particular, looks much better to me with 4 doors rather than 2.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

that's right Audi, keep stabbing us all in the hearts. please have your employees drive around in a S3 sportback and make sure it's a manual transmission. :banghead:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

its at Audi HQ. my buddy's wife works there and they actually got to drive it around for a few days. dont think too far into the hatch being here. its just an S3 for people at HQ to drive and not testing the waters for hatches in the US.


----------



## Golf R (May 24, 2012)

davewg said:


> No argument on the looks. I just need a four door car. Two doors won't work for family/lifestyle. It's just a functional thing; my two door days started and ended with my '92 Corrado.


I know how you feel. The last 2 dr I had was in 00' -01'. I had a 996 Porsche and it wasn't that smart as I had to keep dealing with the family/kid thing... lol.



The DarkSide said:


> <3 Corrado. Also </3 Corrado lol.
> 
> I think some cars look better with 4 doors. The MK6 GTI in particular, looks much better to me with 4 doors rather than 2.


I agree. I have a 4dr Golf R now because I felt that looked better than 2drs also. I just really like the way the S3 2door looks now but oh well, we'll never see it. 
Moving on...


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> its just an S3 for people at HQ to drive


Wouldnt it make more sense to allow the people at HQ to drive a car that will actually be marketed here? Like an S3 sedan?

Maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

ChrisFu said:


> Wouldnt it make more sense to allow the people at HQ to drive a car that will actually be marketed here? Like an S3 sedan?
> 
> Maybe I'm crazy.


I'm ok with it because it means I get to see an RS4 Avant blasting down the interstate :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


>



The engineer that designed that rediculous cross beam for the curved ramp needs to be dragged out into the street and beaten like a circus animal. The friggin span on it is almost as long as the damn bridge!


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

FractureCritical said:


> The engineer that designed that rediculous cross beam for the curved ramp needs to be dragged out into the street and beaten like a circus animal. The friggin span on it is almost as long as the damn bridge!


well they can't have the other support in the middle of the road...


----------

